# F201 is making a come back.



## Dakota2763 (Oct 15, 2004)

Well after this mid summer racing it looks as if the F201 is making a come back at the local tracks and at Tamiya USA The KO PROPO Event was a blast and to see and run the F201 cars with any hopes you wanted just a hand out motor rule and grooved tires was the only (must) 

MLP motorsports with Tony Phalin took 2nd overall 

Video of the race at 
www.mlpmotorsports.net


----------



## Dakota2763 (Oct 15, 2004)

Well I have hooked up with a Company in Seoul Korea To make me a Body For the new MLP F2006 F1 2WD and it will mount just like the F201, and as for there workmanship it is Great. I have one of there 200mm Nitro Touring Bodies.

They also make Tires and other stuff like that I have talked with them and we are also going to make Slick Tires front and rear more inline with the style of the old F103 Rubber slicks but belted and with the hot tire compounds of today. along with a rain style tire in 2 diff, compounds, and molded insterts in a soft , med and hard and Foam tires as well These will come from Brazil !
All of these parts will work on the F201 for it all mounts the same as our New 2WD F2006 F1.

I feel that we just came up short in the aftermarket end of the F201 So I will pickup where they left off!

I would like to offer at this time a Pre-book if you could let this ride in your Fourms Please.

This is the time to do it, Most of us are on an off season right now in Racing.

pre-book Bodies go to http://www.mlpmotorsports.net send an email to me with the amount of bodies you wish to have and I will send you back an email with a order number ok. Plus add what body you would like next.


----------



## cpittmx (Oct 7, 2005)

does integy still make the tweek set-up system seen in the background of your pic? I have not been able to find it.


----------



## Dakota2763 (Oct 15, 2004)

I do not think so but this one is new I just got a new Huddy setup would you like this one? if so what would tou give me for it ?


----------

